# What is it? Lathe Tool



## Charley Davidson (Mar 20, 2013)

Got this weird looking tool in with the lathe stuff. It looks like the knives out of a slitter of some type mounted on a tool post. Any idea what it's for?


----------



## November X-ray (Mar 20, 2013)

Charley,

Obviously it is a "button" cutter, quit holding it near your shirt!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 20, 2013)

November X-ray said:


> Charley,
> 
> Obviously it is a "button" cutter, quit holding it near your shirt!


 Stop, yer killin me NXR. :roflmao:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 20, 2013)

ow dats funny I don't care who ya are:lmao:


----------



## oldgascar (Mar 20, 2013)

looks like a set of cutter wheels for cutting paper or fabric. Or maybe even thin metal sheet or paper stock  such as .015 or so thick. If that is what it is, the wheels would be relatively hard and would press against an even harder hardened round anvil. The material to be cut passes between the crush cutter wheels and the anvil and is crushed & cut by the pressure. I once designed a machine to crush cut quilted fabric which was 3" thick. many paper & foils are cut this way.


Or on the other hand, maybe I am completly wrong .:thinking: 

Bob


----------



## Richard King (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a what-cha-ma-call-it  used on the Gizmo dealley  that attaches on the other end of the machine that whats his name invented back then, you remember him don't you?.. Your welcome in advance for my expert advice  :nuts: ......)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 21, 2013)

i'd be lying if i told all of you i knew a thimble full of anything, but here we go..
in looking in a old machine book a while back, i saw a metal tubing forming that was identical in design, albeit a little larger.
it was used in conjunction with a pointless live center in the tailstock that extended into the pipe end to produce a flange in the end of a tapered sheetmetal duct.
i don't know if this is the same tool or not. sure looked similar though:thinking:


----------

